# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Տղամարդկանց հիասթափությունները

## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

1. Տղամարդիկ հիասթափվում են հիմար, մակերեսային կանանցից...Ահա մի քանի տղամարդու կարծիք այս թեմային վերաբերյալ...
    «Ես ձեզ կասեմ ինչն է ինձ ամենաշատը հիսաթափեցնում՝ կանայք, ովքեր չգիտեն ինչ է կատարվում իրենց շուրջն աշխարհում և փոխարենը՝ իրենց ժամանակը տրամադրում են մտածելու իրենց եղունգների, մոդայի կամ հեռուստացույց նայելու վրա: Ես ծանոթացել եմ շատ կանանց հետ, բայց երբ նրանք բացել են իրենց բերանը, ես հետաքրքրությունը կորցրել եմ: Նրանք, պարզապես ամեն ինչ խառնում են իրար»:
    «Որպես տղամարդու, ինձ համար կարևոր է՝ հպարտ լինելու այն կնոջով ում հետ եմ, որ ես նրան կարողանամ ամեն տեղ տանել կամ ծանոթացնել նրան բոլորին և որ նա կարողանա ինքն իրեն պահել: Իհարկե, ես սիրում եմ լավ տսքը և գեղեցիկ մարմինը, բայց ինչը ինձ գրգռում է ամենից շատ՝ խելացի կինն է: Դա է իմ ոգևորության աղբյուրը»:
*Տղամարդիկ դժգոհում են հետևյալից*.
1, Այն կանանցից, որ միայն մոդայի մասին ամսագրեր են կարդում
2, Կանանցից, որոնց զրույցը բաղկացած է ուրիշ կանանց մասին բամբասանքից, հեռուստահաղորդումներից, որ նրանք դիտել են, լուրերից, որ նրանք վերցրել են անմակարդակ լրատվական թերթերից:
3, Կանայք, որոնք ջանք չեն օգտագործում սովորելու կամ կատարելագործելու իրենց:
4, Կանայք, որ իրենց հիմար, թեթևամիտ, ցանցառ են պահում:
Միշտ հիշեք՝ *խելացին հրապուրիչ է*:

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
2, Տղամարդիկ նաև հիասթափվում են այն կանանցից, որոնք չափազանց շատ են անհանգստանում իրենց արտաքինի համար...
   «Ես տանել չեմ կարող այն կանանց, որքեր զգում են, որ  միշտ պետք է կատարյալ երևան: Գիտեք, նրանք ժամեր են ծախսում իրենց շպարի և մազերը սարքելու վրա և երբ մի քիչ մազերը խառնվում է, նրանք վազում են զուգարան իրենց կարգավորելու: Ես ցանկանում եմ մի կին, որը կարողանա պարզապես ջինս հագնել ու շապիկ վրան գցել և ինձ  հետ դուրս գալ նախաճաշի առանց անհանգստանալու, թե ինչպիսի տեսք ինքն ունի, ով կարող է խոտերի մեջ գլորվել առանց մտահոգվելու իր սանրվածքը փչացնելու համար:
  «Ես դուրս եկա մի անգամ մի կնոջ հետ, ով շատ էր անհանգստանում, թե ինչպիսի տեսք ինքն  ունի անկողնում, որից ես ամբողջովին հիասթափվեցի: Ամենից առաջ նա անկողին եկավ քսված շրթներկով և զարդերի մի ամբողջ բեռով, չորս ոսկյա վզնոց, թևնոց, մատների կեսը ծածկված մատանիներով: Նա շատ երկար եղունգներ ուներ՝ մագիլների նման և նա պետք է ինձ այնքան զգույշ ձեռք տար, որպեսզի չկոտրեր իր եղունգները: Ամբողջ ժամանակ, որ մենք հարաբերության մեջ էինք, նա շարունակում էր իրեն հարդարել, ուղղել, որթեսզի լավ տեսք ունենար, չդադարելով մատներով ուղղել մազերը կամ վզնոցը: Ես անհամբեր էի դուրս գալու այդտեղից :Wacko: »:
*Տղամարդիկ հիասթափվում են այն կանանցից, ովքեր համակված են միայն իրենց տեսքով, որովհետև այս կանայք անապահով են թվում և ինքնավստահության պակաս ունեն:*»:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Հարցս վերաբերվում է բոլոր տղաներին. *Իսկ դու՞ք ինչից եք հիասթափվում* :Think:

----------


## electrical_storm

դու մի քիչ ծայրահեղ դեպքեր ես նկարագրել…էտ քո ասած դեպքերում գործ ունենք անճաշակ աղջկա հետ,դա ուրիշա,իսկ ես շաՏ ՍԻրում եմ սիրուն ծիտիկիների ու սիրում եմ,երբ նրանք հոգ են տանում արտաքինի մասոին ու միշտ էլ սիրուն են ուզում երևալ… 
Ջինս հագնել ու մազերը կապելն էլԱ պետք սիրուն անել,կրկնում եմ,դու արտաքինի մասին հոգ տանելը խառնել ես անճաշակության ու անմակարդակույան հետ: ՈՒ մոդայով հետաքրքրվելն ելա լավ, շատ էլ լավա, համ ել տղաները սիրում են աղջիկների փոքրիկ հիմարիկությունները:
Ինչքան էլ խելացի լինի աղջիկը,պետքա գեղեցիկ ու իր արտաքինին հետևող լինի, ու լաավ հետևող լինի,որ ինձ գրավի,իմ կարծիքով գեշ աղջիկներից ու անհաջողակ տղաներիցա եկել «կարևորը ներքիննա» արտահայտությունները, ու չեմ հասկանում,թե ինչու շատ սիրունիկ ծիտիկներ հիմա տենց բաներ են ասում :Ներքինը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայմանա,եթե էտ ներքինը համալրված չի պատշաճ արտաքինով,սիրահարվել չի լինի:
ԻՆձ հիասթափեցնելը հիմա շատ դժվար կլինի,քանի որ քիչ թե շատ փորձ ունեմ ու զգում եմ սկզբից էլ թե ինչպիսինա դիմացիս աղջիկը,իսկ աղջիկների մեջ չեմ սիրում, երբ տենց մենակ կպնում են ներքինին,ծեծված արտահայտություններ ու մտքեր են արտահայտում, շատ են խոսում,սև մազեր են ունենում,կարճ յուբկա չեն հագնում,սովորելու,կարդալու հետ սեր չունեն,կաֆեներ չեն գնում,ժամը տասին տուն են գնում,մեղեդի են գնում,պարել չեն սիրում,հոգնած դեմք են լինում…

----------

Չամիչ (21.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հարցս վերաբերվում է բոլոր տղաներին. *Իսկ դու՞ք ինչից եք հիասթափվում*


Դա ավելի շատ կախված է պահից  :Smile: :
Լինում է, որ կնոջ թեթևամիտ պահվածքը զայրացնում է, լինում է և հակառակը ՝ հանգստացնում է ու լիցքաթափում է: Գրավիչ կինը շատ լավ զգում է էտ պահը: Դրա համար էլ նա համարվում է գրավիչ, հմայիչ, համակրելի  :Smile: : 
Մի խոսքով - կնոջ գրավչությունը /կամ իրենից վանելը/  դա իմ համար պահի արդյունք է, որտեղ  որպես երկրորդ կողմ հանդես է գալիս իմ տրամադրվածությունը:
Բայց կա մի քանի բաներ, որոնք անկախ պահից  վանում են:
Վանում են ՝վուլգար պահվածքը, ցինիզմը, չարությունը:
Նաև՝  կենցաղին կուլ գնացած կինը: Վերջինի մեջ իհարկե առաջինը մեղավոր է կողքին գտնվող տղամարդը:

----------

Ամմէ (29.11.2012), Արիացի (19.03.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես շատ անգամները լսել եմ հակառակը, իսկ երբեմն էլ համոզվել դրանում: Տղամարդիկ վախենում են խելացի կանանցից: Նրանց մոտ մտավախություն կա, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, երբ կինը խելացի լինի, կսկսի կառավարել իր մտքերն ու իրեն: Իսկ դա այնքան էլ հաճելի երևույթ չէ: :Smile:

----------

Vardik! (10.01.2014), Չիպ (17.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես շատ անգամները լսել եմ հակառակը, իսկ երբեմն էլ համոզվել դրանում: Տղամարդիկ վախենում են խելացի կանանցից: Նրանց մոտ մտավախություն կա, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, երբ կինը խելացի լինի, կսկսի կառավարել իր մտքերն ու իրեն: Իսկ դա այնքան էլ հաճելի երևույթ չէ:


Ճիշտ է  :LOL: : Բայց մյուս կողմից կնոջից պահանջվում է լինել բավականին խելացի, որպեսզի գնահատի իր զուգընկերոջ խելքը,...տաղանդը ...հանճարը  :Cool:  :LOL: :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ճիշտ է : Բայց մյուս կողմից *կնոջից պահանջվում է լինել բավականին խելացի*, որպեսզի գնահատի իր զուգընկերոջ խելքը,...տաղանդը ...հանճարը :



Որպեսզի իր խելքը պետք եղած ժամանակ թաքցնի ու սիրուն հիմարիկի դեր խաղա :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հարցս վերաբերվում է բոլոր տղաներին. *Իսկ դու՞ք ինչից եք հիասթափվում*


Մարդու հետ շփվելիս ակամայից նրա մասին որոշակի կարծիք ես կազմում ավելի շուտ քո մոտ նրա կերպարն է ձևավորվում և որքան շատ ես շփվում այնքան ավելի որոշակի է դառնում այդ կերպարը, կախված այն բանից թե որքան է տարբերովում իրական մարդը քո ստեղծած կերպարից, որքան կարևոր է նա քո համար՝ հնարավոր է հիասթափություն կամ  էլ ընկերություն :Smile:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

> դու մի քիչ ծայրահեղ դեպքեր ես նկարագրել…էտ քո ասած դեպքերում գործ ունենք անճաշակ աղջկա հետ,դա ուրիշա,իսկ ես շաՏ ՍԻրում եմ սիրուն ծիտիկիների ու սիրում եմ,երբ նրանք հոգ են տանում արտաքինի մասոին ու միշտ էլ սիրուն են ուզում երևալ… 
> Ջինս հագնել ու մազերը կապելն էլԱ պետք սիրուն անել,կրկնում եմ,դու արտաքինի մասին հոգ տանելը խառնել ես անճաշակության ու անմակարդակույան հետ: ՈՒ մոդայով հետաքրքրվելն ելա լավ, շատ էլ լավա, համ ել տղաները սիրում են աղջիկների փոքրիկ հիմարիկությունները:
> Ինչքան էլ խելացի լինի աղջիկը,պետքա գեղեցիկ ու իր արտաքինին հետևող լինի, ու լաավ հետևող լինի,որ ինձ գրավի,իմ կարծիքով գեշ աղջիկներից ու անհաջողակ տղաներիցա եկել «կարևորը ներքիննա» արտահայտությունները, ու չեմ հասկանում,թե ինչու շատ սիրունիկ ծիտիկներ հիմա տենց բաներ են ասում :Ներքինը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայմանա,եթե էտ ներքինը համալրված չի պատշաճ արտաքինով,սիրահարվել չի լինի:
> ԻՆձ հիասթափեցնելը հիմա շատ դժվար կլինի,քանի որ քիչ թե շատ փորձ ունեմ ու զգում եմ սկզբից էլ թե ինչպիսինա դիմացիս աղջիկը,իսկ աղջիկների մեջ չեմ սիրում, երբ տենց մենակ կպնում են ներքինին,ծեծված արտահայտություններ ու մտքեր են արտահայտում, շատ են խոսում,սև մազեր են ունենում,կարճ յուբկա չեն հագնում,սովորելու,կարդալու հետ սեր չունեն,կաֆեներ չեն գնում,ժամը տասին տուն են գնում,մեղեդի են գնում,պարել չեն սիրում,հոգնած դեմք են լինում…


Դու ի նկատի ունես այն կանանց, որոնք իրենց բացարձակապես չեն հետևում... Դա նույնպես մեծ հիասթափություն է... Ահա մի տղամարդու կարծիքը այդ մասին.
«Ես չեմ ուզում, որ կինը մանեկենի նմանվի, բայց ես հիասթափվում եմ այն կանանցից, ովքեր թափթփված հագուստով են, չկտրված մազերով: Ես եզրակացնում եմ, որ նրանք բավարար չափով չեն մտածում իմ մասին՝ գեղեցիկ երևալու համար:»
Բայց իմ առաջին գրառումով ես շեշտել եմ այն փաստը, որ կան կանայք և աղջիկներ, որոնք «շատ են անհանգստանում իրենց արտաքինի համար»: Եվ հենց դա է հիասթափեցնում որոշ տղամարդկանց: Նման աղջիկները ուսումից շատ հեռու են և գաղափար չունեն թե աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում: Այսինքն ամբողջ օրը զբաղված են իրենց արտաքինը կատարյալ դարձնելով: Չնայած տղամարդիկ գնահատում են կանանց ովքեր լավ են հագնվում, նրանք հիասթափվում են այն կանանցից, ովքեր միշտ կարիք ունեն կատարյալ հագնված լինելու, ովքեր այնպիսի տեսք ունեն, որ կարծես ժամեր են ծախսել իրենց հագուստը հարմարեցնելու և ովքեր հանգիստ չեն զգում՝ իրենց իսկ հագուստում:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ես շատ անգամները լսել եմ հակառակը, իսկ երբեմն էլ համոզվել դրանում: Տղամարդիկ վախենում են խելացի կանանցից: Նրանց մոտ մտավախություն կա, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, երբ կինը խելացի լինի, կսկսի կառավարել իր մտքերն ու իրեն: Իսկ դա այնքան էլ հաճելի երևույթ չէ:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ քո հետ... Տղամարդիկ չեն ուզում, որ իրենց կինը չափազանց խելացի լինի, բայց կրկնակի անգամ չեն ուզում, որ կինը սահմանափակ լինի: Նրանք նախնընտրում են բազմակողմանի զարգացած կանանց, որոնց հետ հաճելի է շփվելը: Քանի որ տղամարդիկ ավելի լավ են զգում մտածելուց, քան՝ զգալուց, նրանք կարիք ունեն իմանալու, որ կինը կարող է նրանց հետ հարաբերություն ունենալ իր մտքով, այլ ոչ թե իր մարմնով: Տղամարդիկ գտնում են՝ լավ, խելացի խոսակցությունը մղիչ ուժ է, ոչ միայն նրանց ուղեղին, այլև նրանց մարմնին: Եվ վերջապես, *տղամարդիկ պետք է հպարտ զգան այն կնոջով, որին սիրում են:*

----------

Selene (05.03.2009), Չիպ (17.03.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Ես շատ անգամները լսել եմ հակառակը, իսկ երբեմն էլ համոզվել դրանում: Տղամարդիկ վախենում են խելացի կանանցից: Նրանց մոտ մտավախություն կա, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, երբ կինը խելացի լինի, կսկսի կառավարել իր մտքերն ու իրեն: Իսկ դա այնքան էլ հաճելի երևույթ չէ:


Չէ, չէ հակառակը, ես խելացիկ աղջիկների եմ սիրում, որովհետև տենց ավելի հետաքրքիրա, շփվել ավելի շատ բնագավառներում, չէ ետ տենց չի, ետի դուք եք տենց մտածում ՄԵՆՔ ՏԵՆՑ ՉԵՆՔ :Smile:

----------

armena (26.06.2009)

----------


## Root

> Հարցս վերաբերվում է բոլոր տղաներին. *Իսկ դու՞ք ինչից եք հիասթափվում*


*Զոքանչներից ...*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Զոքանչներից ...*


Փաստորեն, բոլոր զոքանչ*ներ*իցդ արդեն հիաթափվել ես, հա՞։  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Root

Հա արդեն մի ռեյս հասցրել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Իսկ դու՞ք ինչից եք հիասթափվում


Մինչև հիմա որևէ լուրջ հարաբերություն, որը կարողանամ սեր անվանել՝ ինձ մոտ չի եղել: Հաշվի առեք այս փաստը, որ գրախներս ճիշտ ըմբռնեք :Smile:  
Հիասթափվում եմ, որբ տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպիսի անմարդակ ընկերուհիներ ունի ու ավելի հստակ պատկերացում եմ կազմում, թե սենց ընկերուհիներ ունեցողը ո՞նց կարա լինի այնպիսին, ինչպիսին պետք է լինի ՆԱ՝ ում ես կսիրեմ:

Հիասթափվում եմ, երբ իմանում եմ, որ աղջիկը սիրում է Արմենչիկին կամ ուղղակի գժվում է Անդրեի համար… ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք՝ թող էլի լսեն էդ երգիչների երգերը (իմ խորին համոզմամբ Արմենչիկը հիմար երգիչ է, իսկ Անդրեն ունի լավ ձայն), բայց ոչ թե օրվա մեջ 10-20 անգամ կրկնեն, որ «Արմենչիկը լ*յ*ավնա» կամ «Անդրեն կյանքա…» Հաստատ տենց արտահայտություններ անող աղջկանից կհիսթափվեմ:

Հիասթափվում եմ, երբ աղջիկը սկսում է պատմել, թե քանի հոգու ու ինչ ձևերով է մերժել…

Հիասթափվում եմ, երբ աղջիկը կառչում է իմ ասած բառերից կամ արտահայտություններից որևէ մեկից ու քննարկում դա ընկերուհիների հետ ու ամենակարևորը՝ էդ փաստը ընկերուհիներից մեկի միջոցով իմանում եմ…

Հիասթափվում եմ, երբ իմանում եմ, որ աղջիկը ծխում է… ծխող աղջիկը չի դզում ու վերջ… ու եթե նույնիսկ ինքը սեքսուալա, հաստատ դա իրա ծխելու հետևանքով չի ( շեղվեցի  :LOL:  )
Էսքանը երևի…

----------

Mariam1556 (20.03.2009), Աբելյան (09.08.2011), Ամմէ (29.11.2012), Արիացի (19.03.2009)

----------


## Kheranyan

Մի արտահայտություն կա մարդուն դիմավորում են հագուստով, ճանապարհում խելքով:
Ինձ շատ դուր են գալիս խելացի կանայք, ում հետ կարող ես հանգիստ զրուցել, բանավիճել գրեթե ցանկացած թեմայով: Կինը ամուսնու համար պետք է լինի կին, սիրուհի և հետաքրքիր զրուցակից, հակարռակ դեպքում կարելի բավարարվել միայն տիկնիկներով կամ այլ հարմարություններով: Լավ շատ երկարացրի:
Կնոջ մեջ առաջին հերթին ինձ հիասթափեցնում է սեփական կարծիքի բացակայությունը, երբ կինը շարժվում է *մամայի* ասածով, չունի սեփական ԵՍ-ը, հիասթափեցնում է այն երբ կինը տարված է միայն կենցաղով և մոռանում է, որ առաջինհերթին նա կին է, հիասթափեցնում է ցինիզմը, անիմաստ շատախոսությունը, գռեհիկությունը…շատ կարելի է թվարկել, կախված է նաև տվյալ իրավիճակից, երբ հիասթափեցնել կարող է անգամ մեկ բառը:

----------

Mariam1556 (20.03.2009), Ամմէ (29.11.2012), Արիացի (19.03.2009), Նորմարդ (03.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչ ծանր բան ես տեսել-շնչել
> 
>  Ես  այս թեմայում կարծես մշտական ունեմ, բայց դե... պիտի ասեմ: Ուրեմն մի ուրիշ տիպի հիասթափվում եմ, երբ բուռն ու երկկողմ հաճելի սեքսից հետո կինը այնպիսի տեսք է ընդունում, կարծես հենց նոր իրեն անվերադարձ զոհեց, ինքը թույլ է ու վատ, տանջվում է... ու ընդհանրապես, ես իրեն լիքը պարտք եմ, որ մենք սեքսով են զբաղվել ու փոխադարձաբար, իսկ գուցե ինքը նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, հաճույք ենք ստացել...
> 
>  Որոշ կանանց թվում է, թե նման տեսքը "կանացի" է, բայց իրականում շատ տհաճ է - քեզ հենց նոր աղավնի մորթած մսագործի պես ես զգում


Ձևական դեպքերի համար՝ այո, բայց երբեմն նրանք այդպես էլ զգում են: :Sad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012), Սլիմ (23.05.2009)

----------


## linus

չեմ սիրում երբ աղջիկները շատ են ուտում, ու ընդհանրապես շատակեր մարդ չեմ սիրում, ու պատճառը ֆիզիկական չափսերը կամ հոտերը չեն, ուղակի տհաճ է մի մարդու հետ ով մեծամասամբ մտածում է ուտելու մասին :Bad:

----------

Սլիմ (23.05.2009)

----------


## Grieg

իբր շատ լավն եմ, որ մի հատել ուրիշների վրա հիասթափվեմ .. :Դ

----------

Freeman (04.07.2010), Rhayader (22.05.2009), Sona_Yar (22.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012), Փոքրիկ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Ձևական դեպքերի համար՝ այո, բայց երբեմն նրանք այդպես էլ զգում են:


Դե ես հենց ձևը նկատի ունեմ: Թե չէ, կներեք, բայց ես այդպես չեմ վարվում կանանց հետ, որ իրենք հանկարծ վատ զգան, էլ չասած - տառապեն :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (22.05.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչ ծանր բան ես տեսել-շնչել
> 
>  Ես  այս թեմայում կարծես մշտական ունեմ, բայց դե... պիտի ասեմ: Ուրեմն մի ուրիշ տիպի հիասթափվում եմ, երբ բուռն ու երկկողմ հաճելի սեքսից հետո կինը այնպիսի տեսք է ընդունում, կարծես հենց նոր իրեն անվերադարձ զոհեց, ինքը թույլ է ու վատ, տանջվում է... ու ընդհանրապես, ես իրեն լիքը պարտք եմ, որ մենք սեքսով են զբաղվել ու փոխադարձաբար, իսկ գուցե ինքը նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, հաճույք ենք ստացել...
> 
>  Որոշ կանանց թվում է, թե նման տեսքը "կանացի" է, բայց իրականում շատ տհաճ է - քեզ հենց նոր աղավնի մորթած մսագործի պես ես զգում


Լիոն ջան, իսկ դու գործդ արա, շուռ արի մյուս կողմի վրա ու քնի: էլ ինչ ես իզուր էս կողմ էն կողմ նայում  :LOL:

----------

Norton (23.05.2009), Rhayader (22.05.2009), Երվանդ (23.05.2009), Հայկօ (22.05.2009), Սլիմ (23.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

Չէէէ, Գալաթեա ջան... Երբ գործը վերջանում է, դրանից հետո սկսվում է մյուս հաճույքը - զգալ սիրելիիդ կողքիդ :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (23.05.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէէէ, Գալաթեա ջան... Երբ գործը վերջանում է, դրանից հետո սկսվում է մյուս հաճույքը - զգալ սիրելիիդ կողքիդ


Ես կասեի, ամենամեծ հաճույքը :Smile:

----------

Lion (23.05.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէէէ, Գալաթեա ջան... Երբ գործը վերջանում է, դրանից հետո սկսվում է մյուս հաճույքը - զգալ սիրելիիդ կողքիդ


Դե ուրեմն կամ սիրելիիդ ասա, որ իր հետսեքսային աղավնասպան տեսքի թարգը տա, կամ էլ ընդունիր, որ այդպես է լինելու։
Ոչ թե թեմայում գրի, որ դրանից հիասթափվում ես։

Կնիկային բամբասանք ա որովհետև հիշեցնում։ 
Նույն էդ թևատակային մանրացումները։
Էդքան ծանր եք տանում հիգիենիկ պահերը՝ դուր գալու հաջորդ վայրկյանին ասեք թող թևը բարձրացնի, ստուգեք։
Նաֆսյակի մի հատ էլ բրիտվա պահեք մոտներդ։

----------

Կաթիլ (23.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012), Ուլուանա (23.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դե ուրեմն կամ սիրելիիդ ասա, որ իր հետսեքսային աղավնասպան տեսքի թարգը տա, կամ էլ ընդունիր, որ այդպես է լինելու։
> Ոչ թե թեմայում գրի, որ դրանից հիասթափվում ես։
> 
> Կնիկային բամբասանք ա որովհետև հիշեցնում։ 
> Նույն էդ թևատակային մանրացումները։
> Էդքան ծանր եք տանում հիգիենիկ պահերը՝ դուր գալու հաջորդ վայրկյանին ասեք թող թևը բարձրացնի, ստուգեք։
> Նաֆսյակի մի հատ էլ բրիտվա պահեք մոտներդ։


լավ. քանի որ հարցը բրիտվին հասավ, ապա ես  էլ ասեմ որ չեմ սիրում /հիասթափվում եմ  :Wink:   :LOL: / երբ կնոջ/աղջկա ոտքերի մազերը հեռացված չեն: Վախտին որ տենում էի ըտենց ռուս "աղջիկներին", միանգամից հիասփաթվում էի / :LOL: / :

----------


## Lion

*Գալաթեա*

 Փառք աստծո, ներկա պահին նման "սիրելի" կողքիս չկա: Թեման հիասթափությունների մասին է, փորձում ենք արտահայտվել - ոչ մի առանձնակի բամբասանք, քանի որ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անուններից հեռու ենք մնում :Smile:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ինչ ծանր բան ես տեսել-շնչել
> 
>  Ես  այս թեմայում կարծես մշտական ունեմ, բայց դե... պիտի ասեմ: Ուրեմն մի ուրիշ տիպի հիասթափվում եմ, երբ բուռն ու երկկողմ հաճելի սեքսից հետո կինը այնպիսի տեսք է ընդունում, կարծես հենց նոր իրեն անվերադարձ զոհեց, ինքը թույլ է ու վատ, տանջվում է... ու ընդհանրապես, ես իրեն լիքը պարտք եմ, որ մենք սեքսով են զբաղվել ու փոխադարձաբար, իսկ գուցե ինքը նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, հաճույք ենք ստացել...
> 
>  Որոշ կանանց թվում է, թե նման տեսքը "կանացի" է, բայց իրականում շատ տհաճ է - քեզ հենց նոր աղավնի մորթած մսագործի պես ես զգում


 Ուղակի պետք է հրաժարվել այդպիսի սիրելիներից, որոնց կողքին մենք մեզ դահիճ ենք զգում: Իսկ մի բան էլ կա , հնարավորա իրան հաճելի չէր և նա ուղակի ձևացնում էր: Քանի որ իրական հրճվանքը թաքցնելը գրեթե անհնար է :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Գալաթեա*
> 
>  Փառք աստծո, ներկա պահին նման "սիրելի" կողքիս չկա: Թեման հիասթափությունների մասին է, փորձում ենք արտահայտվել - ոչ մի առանձնակի բամբասանք, քանի որ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անուններից հեռու ենք մնում


Ըհըն, մնում էր անուններ տայիր  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Դե չէ... ինչ-ինչ, բայց դե "ձևացումներից" հիմնականում հասկանում եմ: Չէ, անուններ իհարկե չեն տրվի...

----------


## Նարե

> չեմ սիրում երբ աղջիկները շատ են ուտում, ու ընդհանրապես շատակեր մարդ չեմ սիրում, ու պատճառը ֆիզիկական չափսերը կամ հոտերը չեն, ուղակի տհաճ է մի մարդու հետ ով մեծամասամբ մտածում է ուտելու մասին


Իսկ    ստեղ մարդ կարողա՞ լինի, որը հիասթափվում է , երբ կինը կամ աղջիկը շնչում է, շատ հետաքրքրեց:

----------

Lion (24.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ    ստեղ մարդ կարողա՞ լինի, որը հիասթափվում է , երբ կինը կամ աղջիկը շնչում է, շատ հետաքրքրեց:


Եթե շնչելուց տհաճ հոտ ա գալիս, ես հիասթափվում եմ:

----------


## linus

> Իսկ    ստեղ մարդ կարողա՞ լինի, որը հիասթափվում է , երբ կինը կամ աղջիկը շնչում է, շատ հետաքրքրեց:


խաբել նկատի ունեյ պարբերաբար ու լուրջ հարցերում

----------


## Ուլուանա

> խաբել նկատի ունեյ պարբերաբար ու լուրջ հարցերում


Linus, գրածդ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ մեջբերածդ գրառման հետ...  :Think:

----------


## Lion

Հիասթափեցնում է, երբ աղջիկը այնքան անհատականություն չունի, որի տղայի հետ իր հարաբերությունների ռիթմը կառւոցում է ըստ "մոտիկ ընկերուհիների" կարծիքների :Sad:

----------

linus (28.05.2009), Ungrateful (29.05.2009), Չամիչ (28.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հիասթափեցնում է, երբ աղջիկը այնքան անհատականություն չունի, որի տղայի հետ իր հարաբերությունների ռիթմը կառւոցում է ըստ "մոտիկ ընկերուհիների" կարծիքների


Երբեմն  կառուցում է ոչ  միայն ըստ  մոտիկ  ընկերուհիների  կարծիքի, այլ  առհասարակ ըստ  հասարակական  կարծիքի :Sad: 

Կարծում եմ այդքան էլ  տեղին չի  աղջիկներին  մեղադրելը, երբեմն հասարակությունը  ՝ հատկապես  երիտասարդ  տղաները  շատ  ուժեղ  հոգեբանական ճնշում են  գործադրում, արժի  դրա  շուրջ  լրջորեն  խորհել:

----------


## Lion

Դե հա, տղաներն էլ հաճախ "միջից" չեն, բայց աղջիկների լրջագույն սխալը կայանում է նրանում, որ իրենք, առանց տարբերակելու, բոլոր տղաներին նույն արշինով են չափում...

----------


## Չամիչ

դե ինչ արած  երեվի  շատերը  իրենց անվայել  պահվածքով  հասցրել են  փչացնել  ընհանուրի  մասին  պատկերացնումները: :Sad: 

Բայց  դե Lion  ջան  տես, գրելով  որ   աղջիկները  բոլոր  տղաներին  նույն  արշինով են  չափում, դու  էլ անկախ  քեզնից  բոլոր  աղջիկներին  նույն  արշինով  սկսեցիր  չափել :Smile:

----------

Vardik! (10.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012)

----------


## Aurora

Եթե տղամարդը իսկապես սիրում է  կնոջը, ընկերուհուն, ապա չի հիասթափվի վերը նշված պատճառներից, մանավանդ որ ոչ ոք զերծ չի այդ ,,թերություններից,,։ Կարելի է զգուշացնել մի անգամ, հնարավոր է նա նույնիսկ չի էլ պատկերացնում, որ իր այս կամ այն արարք ասեմ, թե ինչ, այդքան տհաճություն է ձեզ տալիս, եթե չնդունեց ու չուղղվեց, ուրեմն  դուք անհամատեղելի եք միասին։ Կան մարդիկ, որ  հենց իրենք ,,քթի մազ ,, են  ու այդ տեսակ մարդիկ կարող են հիասթափվել անգամ  իրենց կողակցի ամեն մի անմեղ շարժումից, նման մարդիկ իրենք իրենցից էլ են հիասթափվում, կամ էլ վատագույն դեպքում, եթե նման բաներից հիասթափվում եք, նշանակում է  ուղղակի ձեր մեջ սերը մեռել է նրա հանդեպ։

----------

Narinfinity (17.07.2009), Ribelle (28.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

> դե ինչ արած  երեվի  շատերը  իրենց անվայել  պահվածքով  հասցրել են  փչացնել  ընհանուրի  մասին  պատկերացնումները:
> 
> Բայց  դե Lion  ջան  տես, գրելով  որ   աղջիկները  բոլոր  տղաներին  նույն  արշինով են  չափում, դու  էլ անկախ  քեզնից  բոլոր  աղջիկներին  նույն  արշինով  սկսեցիր  չափել


 Լրիվ տրամաբանական է: Բայց ափսոս, որ բացառությունները շատ քիչ են... :Sad:

----------


## Ամմէ

Իս՞կ սրա հակարակ թեման չկա  :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ես աղջկանից հիասթափվում եմ, հենց որ սկսվում է ինձնով հետաքրքրվել: Որովհետև, եթե հետաքրքրվում է, ապա անպայման փողերիս վրա է աչք դրել:


Ինչ վատ է,որ էդպես ես մտածում: :Sad:  Բայց չէ ,որ աղջիկն էլ կարող է իմանալ, թե՞ ինչպիսի տղաի հետ է շփվում, արդյո՞ք նա նորմալ կյանքով է ապրում (օրինակ հնարավոր է,որ տղան թմրամոլ է, կրում է վեներական հիվանդություն, կարող է ընտանիքը այդքան էլ լավը չէ): Ես անգամ տարօրինակ կհամարեմ,որ աղջկան չհետաքրքրի,թե ինչպիսի՞նն է իր սիրելի անձնավորությունը, ինչ կյանքով է ապրում:

Ես աղջիկ եմ,բայց հիասթափվում եմ երբ տեսնում եմ 
1. աղջկա եղունգների լաքի կեսը կա, կեսը՝ ոչ,
2. իրեն առանց հարդարելու դուրս է գալիս,
3. տափակ բաների վրա ծիծաղում է,
4. կամ էլ ասում ա .« Ես 25.000 դրամից էժան շալվար մեռնեմ չեմ հագնի» :Bad:

----------

Արէա (29.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչ վատ է,որ էդպես ես մտածում:


Դա իմ առաջին գրառումն էր ակումբում  :Jpit:  Մի անգամ արդեն խոստովանել եմ, որ տրոլլինգի նպատակով էի ակումբում գրանցվել, մտածում էի հաճույք եմ դրանից ստանալու, բայց հենց սկզբից հասկացա, որ անկապ բան է  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Դա իմ առաջին գրառումն էր ակումբում  Մի անգամ արդեն խոստովանել եմ, որ տրոլլինգի նպատակով էի ակումբում գրանցվել, մտածում էի հաճույք եմ դրանից ստանալու, բայց հենց սկզբից հասկացա, որ անկապ բան է



 :LOL: պարզ է

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինչ վատ է,որ էդպես ես մտածում: Բայց չէ ,որ աղջիկն էլ կարող է իմանալ, թե՞ ինչպիսի տղաի հետ է շփվում, արդյո՞ք նա նորմալ կյանքով է ապրում (օրինակ հնարավոր է,որ տղան թմրամոլ է, կրում է վեներական հիվանդություն, կարող է ընտանիքը այդքան էլ լավը չէ):


իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի մտածի, որ տղեն վեներական հիվանդություն ունի  :Shok:  էտ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ փողերի վրա աչք դնելու հետ  :Shok:

----------

Անվերնագիր (29.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի մտածի, որ տղեն վեներական հիվանդություն ունի  էտ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ փողերի վրա աչք դնելու հետ



Դե հիմա ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա: Ես դա ընդհանուր ասեցի, մի զարմացիր դա մեր ժամանակների  համար այդքան էլ զարմանալու չէ

----------

